# +4937581998985 - Lockanruf?



## MaRus (20 Juli 2004)

Grüezi miteinand!
Seltsames Handy-Erlebnis   :evil: :
Urlaub - "mitten in der Nacht " (genau 4:21) klingelt das Handy (musste aus diversen Gründen auch nachts angeschaltet bleiben)    
Wie oft? weiss nicht, hab ja geschlafen...

Handy-Display : "Anruf in Abwesenheit", angezeigte Nummer  s. Betreff (*kein* Dreckfuhler!!)

Im Tran irrtümlich an Spanien denkend (...37... , Spanien hat 0034), wo sich seit Kurzem mein Sohn aufhält, dessen dortige Festnetznummer ich noch nicht kannte) auf "anrufen" gedrückt ---
"Plim,plimm... Hallo und herzlich willkommen bei ... " 
--- ist meine übergroße Freude nachvollziehbar ?!

Ich frage mich (und Euch) bloß, was das soll ???
Die Nummer ist - nach Vorwahl - eine Zwickauer Nummer - ich kenne in ganz Sachsen keine Menschenseele, geschweige denn eine Flirtline o.ä.!

Und wenn es eine Flirt-Line o.ä. ist (ganz so klang es) - Kosten über die normale Verbindung hinaus können ja wohl bei einer normalen Festnetznummer für mich nicht anfallen, oder?
Und das giilt doch wohl auch dann,  wenn von der Zwickauer Nummer auf eine kostenpflichtige Nummer umgeleitet wurde, oder? 
Wenn meine Annahmen stimmen, hat doch eigentlich niemand was davon,  oder? (außer natürlich dem Netzbetreiber)  :gruebel: 
Andererseits hab' ich keine große Lust, die Nummer nochmal anzurufen, ohne zu wissen, was ich damit riskiere!
Hat jemend einen ähnlichen Anruf  erhalten?
Was ist zu tun?
(an O2 habe ich schon geschrieben)

Marus


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Juli 2004)

Jede Menge Bandansagen.

Flirtlineauswahl wünscht weitere Nummernauswahlen für diverse Angebote. Ich bin nach fünf Minuten wieder raus - eine Ansage, dass ich irgendetwas Gebührenintensiveres tun könnte, habe ich nicht erlebt.

Service zum Ferngesprächstarif.

Nun denn ...


----------



## Teleton (20 Juli 2004)

MaRus schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn es eine Flirt-Line o.ä. ist (ganz so klang es) - Kosten über die normale Verbindung hinaus können ja wohl bei einer normalen Festnetznummer für mich nicht anfallen, oder?
> Marus



Über die Telefonrechnung wohl nicht. Wenns aber der ABO-Trick ist meldet sich ein Paketdienst o.ä. bei Dir um Deine Adr. zu erfahren, es sei denn Deine Nummer bzw Adresse lässt sich schon durch ne Rückwärtssuche auf ner TelefonbuchCD identifizieren. Und dann kommt ne Rechnung von einer Firma die beteuert sie musste Deinen Rückruf von ihrem Empfängerhorizont zwingend als Angebot auf ein Erotik- Abo zum Preis von XY,--Euro verstehen.
Ist natürlich Schwachsinn.

Warte einfach mal ab.

Teleton

Edit: Hoppla KH war mal wieder schneller  Ich glaube ich ruf da auch schnell mal an.


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Juli 2004)

:lol:

Mal sehen, wann im Büro der Adressermittlungs-Rückruf kommt - wahrscheinlich legen die schon auf, wenn sich meine Sekretärin mit "Rechtsanwälte KatzenHai & Kollegen, mein Name ist Sekretärin, guten Tag" meldet ...

:lol:


----------

